# Happy Birthday Rasta !



## purplephazes (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rasta ! All the best for the big day ! I hope the wife and kids are well too !


----------



## BBFan (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Rasta-
Have the very happiest of birthday's!  I hope Lady Rasta has something special planned for you!

Happy Birthday- and glad to hear that things have been looking up for you.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Rasta 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 19, 2009)

*:yay:happy birthday Rasta :yay:

hope you have a great one with many more to come eace:*


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy b-day rasta mon!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brother 
hope the next year is full of P,L,R my friend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Bday rasta!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2009)

happy belated birthday Rasta Brother...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy birthday sorry I'm later, but me hillbilly and always behind. May your life be like a ol'oak tree Big Glorious and a Sight to behold eace: and :heart: to you


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday bro! Hope all went well!


----------



## rasta (Oct 20, 2009)

had a great day just me and the lady rasta,,,she took me out to eat ,,,,,got two nice gifts from the kids and took today of work,,,,again thanks for the good wishes,,,,PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 20, 2009)

HAP HAP HAPPY BIRTHDAY rasta..


----------

